# Cracked Screen? Upload Picture Please.



## slashdotjeo (Aug 5, 2012)

Please upload pictures of your cracked Nexus 7. I am attempting to take Asus to small claims court. They told me that my cracked screen was customer induced damage. I told them I researched the matter, and noticed that some Nexus 7's have an issue with screen lifting on the left side. I told them the because of this screen lifting issue, a very small amount of pressure could crack the screen on that specific spot. I made sure to provide documentation with several pictures of different Nexus 7's with the same crack. Please upload!


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

slashdotjeo said:


> Please upload pictures of your cracked Nexus 7. I am attempting to take Asus to small claims court. They told me that my cracked screen was customer induced damage. I told them I researched the matter, and noticed that some Nexus 7's have an issue with screen lifting on the left side. I told them the because of this screen lifting issue, a very small amount of pressure could crack the screen on that specific spot. I made sure to provide documentation with several pictures of different Nexus 7's with the same crack. Please upload!


To be honest seems like you put a lot of pressure on the edge. I dont see why pushing it down would make you think it would fix it. Anyways good luck I have lift but very minimal, you should have just gotten a replacement and not try to force it.


----------

